# Easton EC90 SL clincher brake track help



## willieboy

So I have a set of Easton EC90 SL clinchers and like them very much but I notice my rear wheel showing some awkward marks in the brake track? Wondering if anyone has seen this type of thing before. A little concerning


----------



## mtnroadie

Thats normal, thats what mine have looked like pretty much from day one. Easton said it was ok. There is a pic of severe EC90sl brake track failure on this site somewhere. 

Also the hubs cant take wet conditions, I had to replace my bearings after just 10 min in the rain. Easton sent replacements.

Call easton or send them a pic, I would be curious to hear what they say about it to you.


----------



## willieboy

Sent email with pics to Easton. Will see what they say.


----------



## alexp247365

That will eventually wear straight down through the coating to the carbon. If you start noticing brake pulsing.. this is what is happening. I've sent my rear wheel back for this issue. They replaced it. Process took about 3 1/2 weeks from dropping off at LBS to picking it back up.


----------



## willieboy

willieboy said:


> Sent email with pics to Easton. Will see what they say.


Guess they are not known for their rapid response as I haven't received a reply from Easton yet  Call me impatient.


----------



## mtnroadie

Give them a call, they do answer phone calls pretty well.

If alexp247365 sent his back and got a replacement, then we to should probably do the same.


----------



## willieboy

Here's the reply: 

The outer coating does start to smear and can show the weave through, in the same way an aluminum rim will lose its shiny surface in place of black streaks.
If there is any pulsing, or the rim is grabby in some sections, it would be best for you to send it back for service. You might also check the braking surface for lateral consistency, with the tire installed and inflated. Any deviation would also indicate a need for service.
Let me know if you have any further questions or issues.

I'm satisfied with the response and will continue to ride a monitor these wheels.


----------



## Khufu

Did this get any worse? Mine looked as yours did in the picture a few weeks ago... but now one side of rim's brake track is worn completely through the thermatech coating and you can see right into the translucent carbon weave. The brake makes a squeeling grippy noise at low speeds as well. there is no distortion in the wheel and I have never had any issues with overheating.

I did notice that my brake pads got glazed with what I assume is thermatech very regularily. I had to sand the pads(yellow kings) down and clean the rims regularily. (every 200km or so.)


----------



## willieboy

Sold them a long time ago. Didn't like them.


----------



## mtnroadie

Khufu said:


> Did this get any worse? Mine looked as yours did in the picture a few weeks ago... but now one side of rim's brake track is worn completely through the thermatech coating and you can see right into the translucent carbon weave. The brake makes a squeeling grippy noise at low speeds as well. there is no distortion in the wheel and I have never had any issues with overheating.
> 
> I did notice that my brake pads got glazed with what I assume is thermatech very regularily. I had to sand the pads(yellow kings) down and clean the rims regularily. (every 200km or so.)


Is the yellow mesh weave showing through? Which wheel?

I had the same issue, the things were squeeling when I stopped. Easton did try to weasel out of replacing it, but to be fair they gave me a new wheel after quite a bit of back and forth and after I sent it back to them for a second time. In the end shipping them twice cost me about $120 or so.

Chances are they are going to try and screw you, probably standard operating procedure, to see if it takes. They are good with small stuff like bearings not so much with big issues. Dont take no for a answer. This is clearly a problem with these wheels. 

I am looking at getting a new set of hoops for my mtb. The Easton Haven Carbons look interesting, but I am not sure I want to do business with a company that tried to stiff me on a warranty claim.


----------



## Khufu

It's the front wheel. And yes, you can see a yellowish color to the underlying carbon weave.

how is the replacement wheel going? is it wearing off as quickly? Pretty strange that the most prominent marketing feature on these wheels is the 'thermatech' coating, but it just rubs off in a few months of riding. They say these are supposed to be 'everyday training wheels', but they seem like you'd have to only bring them out on race day if you wanted them to last a full season. Pretty lame for the cost.


----------



## mtnroadie

Khufu said:


> It's the front wheel. And yes, you can see a yellowish color to the underlying carbon weave.
> 
> how is the replacement wheel going? is it wearing off as quickly? Pretty strange that the most prominent marketing feature on these wheels is the 'thermatech' coating, but it just rubs off in a few months of riding. They say these are supposed to be 'everyday training wheels', but they seem like you'd have to only bring them out on race day if you wanted them to last a full season. Pretty lame for the cost.


Yeah same with me, I got about 2,500 miles on them before it happened. Far from what they should be able to take. I dont ride these all that much, and baby them when i do, only on sunny days and i never do large descents on them. Their not that bad but could be better. I had them replace the ceramic bearings in the rear with regular ones, and they are a good amount smoother now. My rear rim is fine looks like regular wear not yellow mesh showing through. 

The replacement is just fine, I have maybe a few hundred miles on it max. They are overpriced but so is the whole damn bike industry.

If disc brakes ever really catch on, premature brake track wear is one thing we wont have to worry about. There is another guy on this forum that had a similar failure but much worse, I think he was doing a lot of long descents in Cali.


----------

